# Where to buy console games.



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

This thread is for locations where you can purchase console games in the various areas and have a wide variety. Also please do not add web-site links, instead  put the address of the stores. 



New Delhi ( south delhi ) 

1. Toy Kingdom 
Add: 38, Aurbindo Palace Market, Hauz Khas near green park. 
phone : Mr Narain Dass	, 41755095, 46508583


2. Maya Toys 
Add: Shop No-11/16, Aurobindo Place Mkt, Hauz Khas 
phone : Ravi Kharbanda/Bhanu Kharbanda/Bharat Kharbanda,Mr Bhanu Kharbanda 26526979, 26566160, 9818013877

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------

3. Music Land (awesome collection + Indian region Blu-ray titles) 
Add: 	22, Basment, Nr Nirulas,Basant Lok, Vasant Vihar, Priya Complex near PVR priya / Modern bazaar


----------

